# 1947 DX Schwinn Bicycle



## Fred Green (Apr 1, 2019)

Hello All,

      I have a 1947 DX that needs a front fork. The original had been replaced at least 2 coats of paint ago!! What style of fork would go on here? A standard no frills fork, a locking fork, or maybe even a springer. I have another thread started  in the basic bike forum on measuring a bike. What kind of measurements are needed to get the correct fork for this bike? Any help is appreciated. Thanks.

Fred Green
Sparta


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Apr 1, 2019)

@Fred Green We love pictures here, it always helps.....


----------



## Fred Green (Apr 1, 2019)

Hello,

      I will get some up.

Fred


----------



## Fred Green (Apr 1, 2019)

I has Schwinn Tubular S-2 rims. New dimension hubs. In a discussion on another site I was told that the rims are incorrect too and should have more of a triangular shape and not so flat. Thanks

Fred
Sparta


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 1, 2019)

Welcome Fred, cool DX you have there. Have fun with it!


----------



## Mookie (Dec 24, 2019)

Fred Green said:


> View attachment 974171
> 
> View attachment 974172
> 
> ...



I just picked up a Chicago Cycle Supply Company Lincoln Dx with the same front fork. Mines also been repainted.


----------



## Fred Green (Jan 2, 2020)

This one is in a box right now and Hopefully I get the frame and fenders stripped by this spring. .

Fred from Sparta


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 2, 2020)

Jim is blowing this 51 apart and the fork was available on eBay last night.


----------



## Fred Green (Feb 1, 2020)

Starting to work on the '47' It had been repainted over an original color of black, a red then a blue and partial white. I have to do some fine work on it then on to the forks. I might leave the forks in the original color, replacement set, Green. I will be painting the bike green


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 1, 2020)

What about that bare metal?


----------



## Fred Green (Feb 1, 2020)

Bare metal would look nice but this is going to be my rider.


----------



## Fred Green (Feb 8, 2020)

rollfaster said:


> What about that bare metal?View attachment 1133599





Bare metal does look good


----------



## Fred Green (Aug 7, 2021)

Hello All,

      Finally got my act together and got my 47 finished. A friend painted it for me. I decided black tires and peddles would look better as would a tank and springer. This is now my rider for around town. Rides like a dream


----------



## Coolstuff (Aug 7, 2021)

Nice bike!


----------



## nick tures (Aug 7, 2021)

nice job !


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 7, 2021)

Nice job bringing that back to life!  👍


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Aug 20, 2021)

very cool. quite an improvement


----------



## Junkman Bob (Aug 20, 2021)

Nice DX …. Great Job


----------



## HBSyncro (Aug 20, 2021)

Sweet ride!  For the bare metal bikes, what do you have to do to protect it?  Clear coat?  oil?


----------

